# Equivalent Lecteur de Safari sous firefox



## keyser007 (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaite savoir si firefox (ou chrome) propose une fonctionnalité similaire à celle du Reader sous Safari.


Merci 


Julien


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2010)

Je suppose que tu parle du lecteur de flux rss ?

Si oui Firefox peut avoir des marques pages dynamique, ou en fait quand tu met un flux rss en marque page, ça fait un dossier avec des liens vers les 10 derniers articles. Chrome je ne sait pas.

Mais il y a pas mal de lecteur de flux web-based comme Google Reader, ou Gregarius, que tu peux consulter quelque soit le navigateur.


----------



## Dagui (4 Septembre 2010)

À mon avis il ne parle pas de lecteur rss, mais de la nouvelle option Lecteur, ou Reader en anglais. Qui permet d'alléger un article de toute pollution visuelle comme la pub.

Donc oui, il existe une solution sur Firefox, que je trouve quand même moins bien intégrée que le Lecteur de Safari, qui s'appelle Readability. Il fonctionne soit comme un marque page, sur lequel tu clique pour afficher ta page web actuelle sous forme de Reader. Tu fais tes réglages (police, taille du texte, justifié etc.) sur le site de readability, et ensuite tu le met en marque page.
Sinon, il existe en extension Firefox. Je te met directement le lien d'un article qui explique le fonctionnement.

Je disais que je trouvais readability moins bien intégré que Reader de Safari, car sur certains sites les images ne s'affichent pas, et quand l'article fait plusieurs pages, il n'affiche que la première. L'avantage c'est que tu paramètre directement sur leur site sans aller bidouiller dans le fichier html contrairement à Reader.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2010)

Ah ok, au temps pour moi .

PS: j'aime bien la citation dans ta signature Dagui.


----------

